# MiNi MuNdO



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey chicos hoy fui al MiniMundo la nueva exposicion de maquetas en Jesus Maria  tome muchas fotos :banana: lamentablemente son de mi cel xP pero prometo pronto poner unas mejores :banana:

Esta parte simula parecer la Oroya y el puente de infiernillo la representa a grandes rasgos pero pasa XD

































Plaza Mayor :banana:









































Plaza Grau









































Aca estabam Desamparados. Torre Tagle, Palacio Ozambela y San Francisco 









































Grandes Monumentos  

























Congreso 

















Huamanga =P









Parque de Diversiones XD

















Ciudad Industrial :banana:

































Iglesia 









Ciudad Europea 

















































































































Pronto fotos de mas calidad :banana:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jaja, qué simpática exposición.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Está de lujo este thread!!!!

Me encanta.. ya estoy de salida Luchito pero me re fascina tu thread. Locote como tu!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que interesante, dónde queda exactamente???


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que interesante, dónde queda exactamente???


Parque Matamula (que nombre mas chistoso :lol: )


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah ya, si no me equivoco eso está por la avenida Vallejo cierto??, espero atiendan el día domingo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Que interesante, bonito thread. Se nota que fue una chambasa armar todo eso , donde queda el parque matamula?:lol:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Está interesante la exposición, pero como que le faltan más detalles en algunas construcciones, veo más completa a la ciudad europea que Lima. bacan el thread, buen trabajo. caballo


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Ooooh! q bonito! llevo dias queriendo ir!!!  gracias x las fotitos 

ahh.. el Matamula no esta x Vallejo.. está terminando la Av. San Felipe con Salaverry... frente al Circulo Militar de Jesús María


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que bacàn...*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey! Gracias por las fotos.
Justo ayer, a toda velocidad, pasé por allí.

Sé que el que demandó mayor tiempo fue el Palacio de Justicia; por cierto, se ha usado en buena parte piedra de Huamanga y otros materiales resistentes a la intemperie.

Muy interesante; será motivo para visitarlo.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Qué divertida la exposición, Trick! Gracias por el thread, muy interesantes las maquetas...


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Muy bueno el thread... bien trick!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

naths12 said:


> ahh.. el Matamula no esta x Vallejo.. está terminando la Av. San Felipe con Salaverry... frente al Circulo Militar de Jesús María


que bien, me queda cerquisima a la universidad, sera motivo para ir


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy bonito todo. De caminar por esas calles en miniatura te sentirias como King Kong lol


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Hey chicos hoy fui al MiniMundo la nueva exposicion de maquetas en Jesus Maria  tome muchas fotos :banana: lamentablemente son de mi cel xP pero prometo pronto poner unas mejores :banana:
> 
> Plaza Mayor :banana:
> 
> ...


Asi quedaria la plaza si la pintaran de blanco 
lo malo seria que para mantenerla asi, se tendria que pintar cada semana.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Bacanes las miniaturas. Será motivo para ir a verlas y darse una vuelta por el Matamula P).


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Super nice el thread, me interesa mucho esa expo, se ve super buena.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Trick que bacán que has abierto este thread con tus lindas fotos. Yo había visto la exposición en el diario El Comercio y decía que está en Jesús María pero no dónde, es cerca al campo de Marte? por el Club Lawn Tenis de la Exposición?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Está en la misma avenida Salaverry, en el parque mataburros (ése que tiene un monumento a los próceres y precursores), pasando el hospital del empleado. No hay como perderse...


----------

